
Quadriga mystery deepens with little evidence of cold wallets containing $250M - stygiansonic
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/quadriga-mystery-deepens-with-little-evidence-of-cold-wallets-containing-250m-1.5011573
======
nineteen999
I got a chuckle from this link that came from the discussion elsewhere.

[http://dayssinceacryptocurrencyexchangehaslostmorethan100mil...](http://dayssinceacryptocurrencyexchangehaslostmorethan100million.com/)

------
tyingq
I like the side story where Jesse Powell of Kraken mentions he's willing to
share known Quadriga wallets with police. But...that reporters can only talk
to him if they pay $100. That's funny.

~~~
richsherwood
I’m not sure if the two are linked. There is a service that exists to ensure
anyone sending you a message on LinkedIn requires a payment of some sort to
prevent spam. It was popular in the ICO days.

~~~
tyingq
Ah, okay. Found it: [https://earn.com/jespow/](https://earn.com/jespow/)

The money goes to a charity, which is reasonable.

------
myth_drannon
I wonder how the collapse of Quadriga will impact the housing bubble in
Canada? I suspect some part of the assets was used for Chinese money
laundering and investment in Canadian real estate(cue the Chinese guy in the
article) .

~~~
rchaud
At a time when detached homes in Toronto and Vancouver are selling for a
million or close to it, this will have no impact. Foreign buyers have numerous
options to move money out of their countries through the regular banking
system or via in-person cash transfers. Both of which have far less risk than
a virtual exchange run by a twentysomething now presumably dead.

